# 2002 Altima Fuel Pump filter screen



## bklynsnativeson (Mar 9, 2011)

I recently purchased a fuel pump for my 2002 Altima from amazon.com and it's pretty bare bones, no gaskets or anything just the pump itself, but the thing that's baffeling me the worse is something called a filter screen for the fuel pump. I've never heard of this anyone have any idea where I can get one from. Thank you. And this is the pump I purchased.

Amazon.com: Bosch 67988 Original Equipment Replacement Electric Fuel Pump: Automotive


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The filter screen was a later addition to the 02-03 Altimas in "cold weather states" via a voluntary recall. The campaign document reads:

"Nissan has determined that in areas of the country where extreme cold temperatures can occur in the winter, there is a possibility that moisture in the gas tank may freeze and form ice crystals. These ice crystals may block the suction opening of the fuel pump, which is located in the gas tank. This may prevent the supply of fuel to the engine and cause the engine to stop, which could result in a crash without warning. To prevent this condition from occurring, Nissan is conducting a Voluntary Safety Recall Campaign to install a screen at the suction opening of the fuel pump to prevent ice crystals from blocking the opening."

The fuel pump screen kit is not a necessity, but not a bad idea to install if you are replacing the fuel pump, anyway, esp. if you live in an area that gets cold weather. The part # is 17275-8J025 and comes with a new seal for the pump and is available though Nissan for about $10. If the campaign is still open, maybe you can work a deal with your Nissan dealer...maybe... Labor time for the campaign was only 0.5 hours, FYI.


----------

